# Tire Issue



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Got a quick question for all you seasoned carpet racers. Our local track has just pit down new ozite, maybe 2-3 weeks ago. The bite is starting to come up, but so is the fuzz. Running 1/12th scale, we can run the cars without compound, & they hook up well for the first half of the race or so, then traction disappears. Upon returning to the pits, you find your tires really gummy & dirty. When you start to clean them, alot of fuzz comes off, & the goo washes away.

Anyone experienced this before ?? Find a way to counteract it ??

Thanks for any input !


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

:wave: :thumbsup: That will go away with run time, RC Screwz had the same problem last year when the carpet was new but it subsided after a few weeks. Also if there are any people running compound, the TQ products dont evaporate, that is probably what is gumming up the tires( marbles+ unevaporated sauce= gummy tires)


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

tharv said:


> Got a quick question for all you seasoned carpet racers. Our local track has just pit down new ozite, maybe 2-3 weeks ago. The bite is starting to come up, but so is the fuzz. Running 1/12th scale, we can run the cars without compound, & they hook up well for the first half of the race or so, then traction disappears. Upon returning to the pits, you find your tires really gummy & dirty. When you start to clean them, alot of fuzz comes off, & the goo washes away.
> 
> Anyone experienced this before ?? Find a way to counteract it ??
> 
> Thanks for any input !


Does anyone run any type of traction compound? Also what type of carpet is it? Is it CRC Fastrak or the Dupont Oflen stuff or other? T

he fuzz coming up is normal and will go away. It depends on how many racers there are and how often it is used as to how long it will take. Usually the tires coming off gummy is caused by, as BPSHADOW said, the useage of TQ products or when lots of people are using Paragon. But with Paragon it usually only happens at a big race that it starts to gum up. The gumminess can also be enhanced if the building is on the warm side.

As for taking the gumminess off of your tires you can soak the tires in lighter fluid and let them dry or spray a cloth with motor spray and wipe the tires. Do NOT spray the tires with motor spray as it will dry them out too much. Some just don't do anything as it is taken care of the next time you put on and wipe off traction compound.


----------



## tharv (Nov 16, 2004)

Went & ran some practice tonight & the fuzz is starting to subside a little. So I guess we just deal with it for now. Pretty much every one is running Paragon Traction Action, as the rules mandate an "oderless" compound. 
Thanks for the insight,
Tom


----------

